# King of the Nerds



## chris410 (Jan 18, 2013)

Not sure if anyone saw the show last night. On the show is a girl named Celeste who is a pro gamer/speed solver. The show comes on TBS. Here is more info for those who want to see it:

http://www.tbs.com/shows/king-of-the-nerds/


----------



## applemobile (Jan 18, 2013)

Hipsters. Hipsters everywhere.


----------



## emolover (Jan 18, 2013)

Was she hot?


----------



## uniacto (Jan 18, 2013)

2minutes and 38 seconds in - I see asian girl. I predict she's the cuber.
9 minutes and 45 seconds in - I predicted right.




emolover said:


> Was she hot?



She's alrightish


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 18, 2013)

.This thread


----------



## Dene (Jan 18, 2013)

Video doesn't load; I assume it's because I'm not in the US. Disappointed


----------



## uniacto (Jan 19, 2013)

Dene said:


> Video doesn't load; I assume it's because I'm not in the US. Disappointed



you aren't missing much


----------



## Dene (Jan 19, 2013)

uniacto said:


> you aren't missing much



Wanna see hot azn chick


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 19, 2013)

Dene said:


> Wanna see hot azn chick



"alrightish" azn chick


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 19, 2013)

She looks filipina. Good enough for me


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 20, 2013)

I speak Klingon, maybe i should try out for this show.


----------



## Escher (Jan 21, 2013)

Celeste = Eric Limeback's ex? Haven't watched vid...


----------



## donvino (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like that's her WCA profile: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ANDE04
Unfortunately I can't watch the show either.. Oh well..


----------



## Stefan (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.google.com/search?q="king+of+the+nerds"+celeste
=> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uBOnttFBGY


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2013)

onice, total hotty. It's just a shame she's an FPS fan... totally lame.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 8, 2013)

Celeste Anderson (the cuber) just won King of the Nerds winning the $100,000 prize!!!


----------



## uniacto (Mar 8, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Celeste Anderson (the cuber) just won King of the Nerds winning the $100,000 prize!!!



very cool. She's still alrightish though xD


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2013)

Holy moly, no kidding 100k? Gee wizz, get me into some of that, talk about easy money!


----------

